# Werbt mich!



## Padrecamillo (29. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt. Erfahrung ist seit 7 Jahren vorhanden wenn ihr euch fragt warum ich mich werben lassen will. Ich will einen Neuanfang auf einem neuen Realm.!

Ziel ist es einen 85ger Krieger zu bekommen der dann in PvP ein paar Gesichter operieren darf  Ich bin so einer der einfach sein Ziel sucht und "Charge" 

Ich biete euch  

- Regelmäßige Onlinezeit ( In der Woche Abends 18:30- 22 Uhr. Wocheende Abends Open End am Tag nach Absprache)
- Ich melde mich per SmS Ab wenn etwas dazwischen kommt!
-Ich kenne die meisten Quest in und Auswendig sowie die Dungeons 
-Mein Charakter bezeichne ich nach "Der Wahnsinn hat Methode"
-Ich bin 23 Jahre alt habe Ts3 Server und Skype


Was ich suche

-Ist mir relativ Egal hauptsache PvP Server. Fraktion ist auch egal. 
-Nett Freundlich und Humorvoll Mann Frau Egal!

Da ich keine Acc Sachen benutze erwarte ich dieses auch von euch sonst levelt ihr mir davon. Der Krieger wird als MS skillung gespielt

Meldet euch den dieses ist ein Last Minute Angebot ich werde morgen zum Expert fahren und die Cds kaufen +Gamecard (Morgen Brückentag und Frei genommen 

Meldet euch!

Ps: Ich bin betertester der Rechschreibreform 2050!  (Keine Lust auf Fehlersuche gerade)  
Sollte ich jemanden gefunden haben wird das hier sofort vermerkt und der jenige Benachichtigt. Natürlich wird ein persöhnliches Gespräch vorher geführt im TS3


----------



## Desertflame (29. April 2012)

!


----------



## Assarad (29. April 2012)

Ich könnte dich werben, aber erst am 05.05.2012, da ich mir zu dem Zeitpunkt erst meinen Account wieder reaktiviere


----------



## Padrecamillo (29. April 2012)

Noch läuft das Bewerben 5 Stück sind eingeangen doch entschieden wird erst spät in der Nacht der Auserwählte wird dan benachtichtigt!


----------



## Desertflame (29. April 2012)

/push mit es nochmal nach oben kommt


----------



## Padrecamillo (30. April 2012)

Danke an all die vielen Bewerbungen der Gewinner wurde benachichtigt!

CLOSED


----------

